# Pocketwizard auto-relay issues?



## Aloicious (Sep 5, 2012)

does anyone have issues with pocketwizard's 'auto-relay' (using a separate transmitter away from the camera to trigger both camera and flash(es))?

I use my PW's to trigger off camera flashes quite a bit and they work great like that, no issues. but I've recently been trying to do 'auto-relay' to use a remote transmitter to trigger the camera and flashes wirelessly...but it seems really hit or miss and I'm wondering if it's something I'm doing wrong...

here's a typical PW setup that I use typically (non-auto relay) to just trigger the lighting:
Flex TT5 on camera as transmitter
one or 2 flex TT5's with SB700's mounted on them
2x MC-2 recievers on my einsteins

and running all that, all on the same channel, and everything works just fine...

now, when I add a camera cable (admittedly it's a flashzebra cable, not a genuine million dollar PW cable) from the on camera TT5, and use my PlusIII as a remote...I set the on camera TT5 and plusIII to channel 1, and all the strobes to chanel 2 (as dictated in the auto relay guide on PW site)...I also do the learn proceedure for the on camera TT5 and PlusIII...but using the plusIII remote only acutally triggers the camera/strobes maybe 20% of the time (1 out of every 5 pushes of the button), and it acts like it's not even registering that I'm pushing the button on the remote transmitter...

I would think it's something I've setup totally wrong...but the fact that it DOES work for 1 out of every ~5 button pushes makes me think I do have it setup correctly, but it acts almost like it isn't correctly recieving or transmitting the signal between the remote and reciever on camera...

in troubleshooting I've changed all the batteries in everything, swapped the on camera TT5 for one of my other ones, used a different remote unit (one of the TT5's) to try and trigger it all, and it all gives the same results... 

oh, I also checked and made sure all the unit's firmware and everything was up to date...

hopefully that all makes sense...

this is the auto-relay instructions I've been using...
PocketWizard® - Auto Relay Mode with the FlexTT5


----------



## Aloicious (Sep 5, 2012)

oh, and this is the camera cable I've been using:
FlashZebra.com: Shutter Cable - Nikon 10 Pin to Pocket Wizard Plus III, Flex TT5, and later Multimax (Item #0260)


----------



## Aloicious (Sep 5, 2012)

okay, did a little more experimenting with it...if I wait ~30s inbetween attempts to push the button on the remote plusIII, it fires much more consistantly, still not 100%, but probably like 75% of the time. is there some kind of 'wait' time inbetween firings that is required?


----------



## Aloicious (Sep 5, 2012)

found this as well:
Re: Pocketwizard auto relay problem: Studio & Lighting Technique Forum: Digital Photography Review

I typically only use my flashes in manual rather than TTL, sounds like that may be the problem, I'll have to try this and see if it works...


----------



## Aloicious (Sep 5, 2012)

got it figured out...

for anyone else looking. its the TTL data that is causing the delay between firings (not sure why, but whatever)...to eliminate the delay and still have the auto relay mode workable with the camera and strobes, you need to set ALL the TT5 units to 'basic triggering' on BOTH C1 and C2 setups in the controlTL software, and program it into each of the TT5 units...this will eliminate the delay and both the camera and flashes will trigger whenever you push the remote unit's test button...however they won't transmit any TTL data, so if you're into that, then you'll have to live with the delay. but if you can use your flashes in M mode, then using the basic triggering setting will let you fire them as fast as they can refresh...


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 5, 2012)

M mode is so much better with the PWs anyway! And by the way, with the TT5 you can calibrate shutter sync speed of "up to" 1/8000th WITHOUT TTL and losing flash power, draining flash faster, and all the other BS associated with the manufacturer's lame excuse for a fast shutter solution =)

You probably already found those options in the menu software though.


----------



## Aloicious (Sep 5, 2012)

oh yeah, I love my PW's, and M mode...I feel like I'm losing too much control with TTL, its a great idea and I like having the option for it, but most of the time I'm in M mode anyways...I've just never had a chance to sit down and figure out why the auto-relay had such a delay...


----------

